# Administration Job



## Fiona McCormick (Aug 27, 2007)

I have now been in Cyprus almost 3 years I have had difficulty getting a full time position even though I have excellant communication & people skills I have good Computer skills. I am looking for a full time position that will cover my living expenses as I am single and can be very flexible with regard to hours. I dont mind where on the Island of Cyprus the job is although I am currently living in Limassol and have many friends here. If I do not find a Job by the end of June I will have no alternative but to return to England which I really do not want to do. I have had summer jobs and part-time summer work but because the pay has been so low I have been mainly living on my savings which I cannot continue to do. If anyone has any Ideas or a job that would suit me please dont hesitate to contact me.


----------

